

Show HN: A positive news crawler using semantic analysis - hspain
http://goodnewsgopher.com

======
stackcollision
This made me smile. Google News is so full of drivel and shock-value titles
from all the major sources. It's good to see some news on the other side.

~~~
hspain
Agreed! We could all use a little more positivity in our lives.

